# Silver Paint.



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

What's up guys. I got into a little car vs. car scruffle the other day, and my fender is gone. So this is just another thing I will have to "deal" with, and get my car some new paint!! I decided on the Vogue Silver Metallic on 96-99 Civic's. Yeah yeah, I know, but I REALLY like the color. I have Gunmetal wheels and will get a CF Hood soon after paint. I DID SEARCH!! Anyways, I was just curious to see how much stuff I will need. A friend of mine does this for fun, so basically I'm doing all the prep work, and he's just going to spray it. I have a B13, I will NOT be painting the door jams or under the hood. I am going to be stripping my interior, so it will all show through anyways. So I need enough paint to paint the whole exterior of my car, and that's all. How many gallons of paint will I need? Clear coat? ETC ETC. I'll be honest, I do not know much about paint items, accessories, etc. So please help me on how much I will be looking at buying. Thank you. If I left out any information, I will definately be checking this post often as I am willing to paint ASAP. Thank you very much.

Corey Schwab


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

you'll be needing somewhere around 2 litres of each (base and clear) which I think converts to half a gallon. Then ofcourse you'll need hardener for the clear and thinner/reducer for both.


----------

